# Suggested Health Testing Sites



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok so I have a few sites that I have saved in my favorites but I'm not sure which ones that are recomined or if someone has a better suggestion.

Animal DNA Testing Services

OptiGen - homepage headlines - genetic diseases in dogs - canine genetic testing - Ithaca, New York

Veterinary Laboratory | Veterinary DNA Diagnostic Services ? HealthGene Toronto, ON

VetGen - Veterinary Genetic Services

Animal Genetics


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I didn't see the OFA site.

www.offa.org


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

What are you looking for? Most of those sites offer nothing in the way of genetic health testing for GSDs. The only health test I see listed on any of them that is really relavant to GSDs is DM, which can be done elsewhere, and many consider to be a somewhat questionable test. 

Everything else listed is for incidental things like color and coat, which while I guess there's nothing wrong with someone spending money on if they're really interested, seems like a waste of money to me, and of course has no bearing on health.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

hmmm so where should I get DM done and is the test not reliable? I'm looking to get tests done that I can do now; ones that require cheek swabs and or blood samples. Jaina is only 13 weeks but doing all the tests at once can be expensive so I want to spread them out so that it's not such a blow on the bank account.

I'm aware of OFA and CERF. Her eyes have allready been done and she is clear. Hips can't be done tell she is two unless you get prelims.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

OFA does the DM for $65. But there is controversy about the reliability of it for GSD's. If you dont mind spending the money, just get it done and see what the results say.


----------

